# Should I try Planted discus tank?



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Does anybody dare me to, or recommend me to try planted discus tank?

Am I an idiot for trying? I know ppl recommend against it, but do they meet the prerequisites below?

a) Successfully kept planted aquarium
b) Have experienced great results feeding their current community tank 3-5 times a day.
c) Do 50%+ water changes without batting an eye with their current tank
d) Do not tinker with their water parameters. 
e) etc. etc.

I think the result of me personally trying would either result in: recommending everybody try it, or me admitting my stubbornness and recommending against it. It would be interesting to say the least...


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Start with adults and your fine. If you try and grow them out you'll realize your stubborn


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

The only fish I have killed are German rams (killed about 10). Perhaps same result will ensue with discus. I honestly have no idea why my german rams die.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

You can try if you want. Some will probably grow fine and some will probably be stunted.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Ya apistos don't last for me for some reason


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

I wonder if discus die easily because of poor breeding tactics, genetics too weak. I see them sometimes like DVDs (compact discs) just floating around, sometimes it looks like they're about to fall over. Kinda like a girl who haven't practiced wearing heels and about to fall over any second. 

They just don't seem to have that cichlid-fight-blood in them. I can just image myself talking to my discus "dude are you serious. man up!"

P.S. 

I currently have wild angelfish (1.5" diameter without fin) in my high tech tank without issues....I don't measure my ph and KH.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Awesome planted discus tanks:










dear discus, you look happy now. plz don't flip over overnight or while I go cook some dinner.

*7:41 pm update:
discus flipped over already. oh god...

*

jk


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm trying to grow some out in my 50 gallon planted tank right now. I'm beginning to realize that most of the fish I bought were not good stock. Some were already stunted. I'm thinking of returning them and getting some high quality juvies. Make sure you get your juvies from a decent supplier if you plan on growing them out. I'm changing the water at 50 percent every other day and feeding 2 -3 x day. 

I've also cleaned out all of the other fish except for 4 german blue rams. I'm hoping to grow them out in this tank until I see 2 of them pair off. Then either selling or giving away the others. It's only been 2 weeks and so far all the discus are acting normal and eating well. Water temp is at 82 I've already lost some plants and I fear I may lose some more. Which is fine by me. I'll eventually re stock with hardier plants. 

I'm running a photo period of 5 hours in the evening and changing the water in the morning. I also increased my co2 time to start 3 hours before the lights come on to try to get back most of the co2 I lose after the water change.

I've also decreased the intensity of the light fixture to keep co2 demand lower and to not blind the discus. Some say that they don't like bright lights although I've never found that to be the case but my experience with discus is limited. I really think messing with the co2 and lighting was the main factor to killing off some of my plants not the heat itself. 

Gassing them poses a greater risk IMO. Especially in warmer water as warmer water holds less o2 and co2. I'm not saying all this will work but screw it i wanted to try it for myself. 

I'm also getting any other 50 gallon tank this week (the wife may kill me so this may be one of my last posts lol). Just in case things look like they are going south down the road.

IMO It's ok to try new things just make sure you have a backup plan in case things so south. Most if not all people will suggest getting adults though as the consensus seems to be that raising discus is best done with a bare bottom tank to deal with the heavy feedings and ton of water changes needed to grow them out properly. 

I may and probably will fail and will have to resort moving them out but I wanted to try this for myself and learn from this experience. 

That's how I've done it in the past and it worked for me. It's going to cost you money one way or the other


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey planter

Best of luck with wife. 

God bless.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*discuss*

hey there , I have done it not successfully if I had to do a redo I would buy a full set of large discuss, or grow out a group and then intro them to a planted tank , because u have to feed discuss to get them to grow out u will constantly be fighting to keep tank clean , and with a planted tank there is so many places for debris to stay and rot....my advice is to grow out a school of them , and build your dream tank with plants then intro them to the planted tank ...
cheers 
tom


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

So what you guys are really saying is that I need to get a 72" tank ASAP.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

cb1021 said:


> So what you guys are really saying is that I need to get a 72" tank ASAP.


Yeah then you can sell me your 75 rimless lol.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh you were serious... I saw your other post.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

haha that tank is at my mom's house. I asked her if she wanted a 72" tank, she said no. 

I wouldn't mind one for my condo though. I'd still plant it with swords, crypts, mosses, Epiphyte plants. 

dreams can come true


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't even know if I'm serious or not.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

A 180 rimless would be my dream tank.


----------

